# BARF Experts (HELP!) Is this enuff food???



## carlosowusu (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

My 4 1/2 Months GSD has been on kibble since I've owned him for two months. I hear there are great benefits to BARF (and I have been reading as well!). Reasons I would like to try the BARF diet is cos' meat and fresh produce products are cheaper here in Africa. The kibble is costing me $100 and I have to feed an older GSD and a Boerboel! It doesn't even last two weeks!!!

So far I have purchased these veggies which include lettuce, cabbage, cauliflower, carrots and tomatoes.










On the meat side, I have chicken backs ONLY. I will get some organs like heart and liver later today.










This is what I gave my GSD this morning for breakfast. I understand you have to mix the veggies together to create a mixture. Did I do it right? I added two pieces of sardine from a can for him. 










Is this enough food for him??? If anyone has there dog on BARF, can I have pictures of what your diet looks like? Thanx a bunch!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

personally doesn't look like enough meat to me but how much chicken are you feeding him and how many times a day. Also chicken backs are ok to start with but hes going to need a lot more muscle meat (MM) and just so ya know hearts are considered muscle meat not organ meat. Don't start him on any organ meat off the jump its really rich. If you do alot of chicken backs they are getting too much bone and not enough meat and it will generally cause constipation.


----------



## carlosowusu (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh OK...so minced meat, hamburger meat, etc...?

I think I need to move this to the BARF section to get some more help...how do I do that?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Notify a moderator and they will move it. 

I don't think tomatoes are good for dogs. I can't remember why but I do remember reading to stay away from them. 

I would puree the veggies (if you can) and then you can just add them a little bit at a time. Don't know what else you can get but dark leafy greens are excellent and sweet potatoes are good too.


----------



## carlosowusu (Oct 29, 2010)

They usually eat the chicken back and leave the veggies. So Im planning to mix the veggie with an egg and muscle meat. Good idea?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Doesn't cabbage make them to gassy? I agree they need more meat.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would be very careful about trying to wing a diet for a puppy. You don't want to have deficiencies in their diet while they are growing so quickly.


----------

